# Suspect shot following vehicle chase at Offutt AFB



## DA SWO (Jun 5, 2012)

Give the kid a medal.  We make fun of AF Security guys; but this Airman did what he was trained to do, and I applaud him.

http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123304838

6/5/2012 - OFFUTT AIR FORCE BASE, Neb. (AFNS) -- An individual was shot by a 55th Security Forces Squadron member at the Kenney Gate here June 4.

Following a felony traffic stop, the suspect fled and illegally forced his way onto Offutt AFB with Bellevue Police Department and Sarpy County Sherriff's Department vehicles in pursuit.

"We have no indications he had any connection with the military or base at all," said Brig. Gen. Donald Bacon, the 55th Wing commander here.

During a five-to-ten minute chase through the installation, the 55th SFS closed all base exits and when the suspect attempted to force his vehicle off base, essentially using his vehicle as a weapon, a security forces member fired three shots, officials said.

"The suspect was warned and had a chance to surrender, but instead chose to repeatedly ram a barricade with his car and endanger those around the gate," Bacon said.

On initial review, the security forces member, who is a Department of the Air Force civilian, followed the proper protocol, officials said.

"Our initial assessment is our security forces members followed the correct procedures today," Bacon said.

The suspect was wounded and was taken to Creighton Medical Center by medical helicopter where he later died.


----------



## CDG (Jun 5, 2012)

SOWT said:


> The suspect was wounded and was taken to Creighton Medical Center by medical helicopter where he later died.


 

Good riddance fucktard.


----------



## 0699 (Jun 5, 2012)

Dumbass.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 5, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## policemedic (Jun 5, 2012)

Judicial economy.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 6, 2012)

The Kenny Gate (IIRC) is the gate by HQ USSTRATCOM, douche-bag caused a major cluster fuck and then tried to ram his way home, they need to quietly reward the kid who fired the shot.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 6, 2012)

AMF!

Dude had an extensive record, won't see his 22nd B-day, so sad

http://www.ketv.com/news/local-news...ied/-/9674510/14597378/-/34lkwmz/-/index.html

Have to laugh at the Grand Jury comments.  NE can't do shit because it happened on a Federal Installation.  Also looks like it was a Contract Guard, not an Airman that pulled the trigger.  

Assholes will probably terminate him in 6 months.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 6, 2012)

I didn't see anything in there about a Grand Jury.  Maybe I need to read a little more closely.  No matter how you cut it, though, the kid brought it upon himself.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 6, 2012)

SOWT is right; the NE grand jury has as much chance of investigating this as I do of being elected POTUS.  This is a federal matter to be looked into by the AFOSI or FBI.


----------

